# GUERRA ATÓMICA: ¿Qué ciudades de ESPAÑA son VULNERABLES?



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Ene 2022)

Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.

Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.


----------



## IgFarben (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Ciudad pequeña de la meseta norte, o de Galicia, Asturias y el Cantábrico.
La meseta norte tiene muchas tierras y poca población, y protegido por sistemas montañosos muy elevados.


----------



## Joloan (26 Ene 2022)

No caerá esa breva.


----------



## hartman (26 Ene 2022)

elda o la sagra.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Ene 2022)

En Burgos me siento protegido. Tengo la sensación de que sobreviviría a una lluvoa de nukes.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (26 Ene 2022)

Murcia


----------



## CEMENTITOS (26 Ene 2022)

ALBACETE


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



Puede que Putin utilice nukes tácticas para atacar objetivos militares de manera quirúrgica. Así ahora se me ocurre un pepinazo en Morón, Rota, Torrejón, Zaragoza y demás.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (26 Ene 2022)

Ezquioga 1931-1934 – La Divina Voluntad







fiatgarabandal.com






* 
Núm. 28.- Avisos, lamentos y máximas sobre los próximos castigos, que el Divino Corazón da a la misma vidente

“Si supiesen cuántas cosas tienen escondidas…, mas pronto saldrán a la luz.
No todos los que se arrepienten se salvarán, porque muchos lo harán por temor”.
(Veo a España, sigue la vidente, convertida en una Babilonia. Todos están mezclados. Tiene siete boquetes. A Portugal y Francia los veo separados. En San Sebastián, hay un boquete. En Galicia, dos. En Cataluña, tres agujeros. En Sevilla, Córdoba y Navarra, mucha sangre. En Almería, un caminito estrecho que va hasta Cádiz. En Cádiz, un sendero grande que va a Portugal. En París, un agujero grande. En Oporto, soldados. En Madrid, ¡qué horror!, muchas casas cerradas, y de las que están abiertas salen osos; todos van hacia una casa muy grande que tiene una escalinata ancha con columnas. ¡Pobres criaturas!
¿Qué culpa tendrán ellos si no tienen culpa de nada? Eso es Rusia: Veo ejércitos de rusos que vienen. ¡Cuántos vienen! ¡Pobre España! La masticarán. Los rusos; pero, ¿es posible, Padre? Están en pacto, ¿con quién? Estaban fingiendo. Que todo no acaba ahí. ¡Oh, que gordo es eso! No lo diré, pues me da mucho miedo pensar que eso va a llegar. ¿Qué subsistirán pocos edificios en pie? ¿Conventos que existen y que dentro de poco no existirán? ¿Quemados? La gente verá que donde se guardan reliquias no quemarán. Ya tenemos, pues, unas cuantas. La gente no ve. ¿En dónde? En Canarias. ¡Qué horror! No te entiendo.)
“Todos los que están no son y todos los que fueron no están.
¿Qué van a pasar grandes cosas, dentro de poco? ¿Qué se oirán muchos gemidos, más nadie les aliviará? Tienen el tiempo de sobra y no quieren emplearlo, pues cuando les haga falta no podrán hallarlo.
Los hombres no se han de entender y algunos se pegarán. Las mujeres rabiarán por no poder comprender. ¡Tanto como hablan ahora, y tan poco como creen! ¡Ya veremos a qué lo atribuyen! Hay mujeres que son malas de verdad. Estas nuestras cosas las atribuyen a hechicería, magia, diablo. Todo lo malo que ellas hacen lo atribuyen a Dios: Dios lo quiere. Eso tiene que ser. Mientras tanto fastidian al prójimo.
Hay un refrán que dice: El que ha de reprender no ha de tener vicios. El único que puede reprender es Dios.
En algún tiempo os reíais de las cosas antiguas, y hoy las mías son extravagantes. Si la humanidad no se hubiese entretenido en sí misma, no se hubiere acarreado los males. Todos mandan. ¡Maldito orgullo!
No hay humildad, amor, caridad. Si hubiese humildad, cada cual comprendería sus defectos. Si amor, nos doleríamos del prójimo. Si caridad, le remediaríamos.
El tiempo que se va no se halla. El que quiera salvarse que siga los mandamientos de la Ley. En el domingo V después de Pentecostés, dije a mis discípulos: Si vuestra manera de obrar no fuese más justa que la de los fariseos, no entraréis en el reino de los cielos. Habéis oído que se dijo a vuestros mayores: No matarás, y que quien matare será condenado a muerte en juicio. Yo os digo más, quienquiera que tome ojeriza con su hermano, merecerá que el juez le condene. Y el que le llamare “raca” (calificativo despreciativo), merecerá que le condene el concilio. Mas quien le llamare “fatuo” será reo del fuego del infierno”.
Con que ya sabéis, si queréis dar vuestra ofrenda, el tiempo se avecina.
Todos los montes no son iguales, porque por ellos no andarán iguales personas.*


----------



## butricio (26 Ene 2022)

Han llenado Bilbao de moros y ahora van a tirar una nuke,si,claro....


----------



## pacomer (26 Ene 2022)

Pues sin bromas en esto. Perro Viruelo buscar salir del ostracismo que le están haciendo ladrando gratis más que nadie y se puede llevar dos pepinazos nukes como preaviso de Putin para seguir negociando en fuerza con Biden. Putin sabe que un ataque a isPAin le saldría gratis.y el Viruelo se lo pone a huevo.

Málaga/Valencia están a tiro de los submarinos rusos.


----------



## InigoMontoya (26 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo preparado un bunker en la Sagra, hecho a mano con un tutorial que vi en ingles.


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



Para nada de acuerdo. Yo pondría ciudades como secundarios, pero primero objetivos militares e industria pesada y solo como último recurso si todo se reduce a vivir o morir pondría ciudades.


----------



## Ebola (26 Ene 2022)

Ferrol base naval de las f-100


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Ene 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Ciudad pequeña de la meseta norte, o de Galicia, Asturias y el Cantábrico.
> La meseta norte tiene muchas tierras y poca población, y protegido por sistemas montañosos muy elevados.



Zona entre montañas es lo mejor durante un ataque, está defendido de los primeros vientos radiactivos.
Sin embargo, posteriormente, lo mejor será ir a lo alto de la montaña a vivir. Pues cuando el viento se posa, las particulas radiactivas tienden a bajar.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pues sin bromas en esto. Perro Viruelo buscar salir del ostracismo que le están haciendo ladrando gratis más que nadie y se puede llevar dos pepinazos nukes como preaviso de Putin para seguir negociando en fuerza con Biden. Putin sabe que un ataque a isPAin le saldría gratis.y el Viruelo se lo pone a huevo.
> 
> Málaga/Valencia están a tiro de los submarinos rusos.



Es que es precisamente lo que va a suceder.
Esta metiendo las narices a saco donde no le llaman y queriendo ser el primero en llegar a hacerlo.
Se va a llevar dos ostias que flipas.
Bien podrian llamarse esas dos ostias hiroshima y nagasaki, asi como referencia.


----------



## jota1971 (26 Ene 2022)

Barcelona es Pro-Rusa no creo que la bombardeen los Rusos y los Americanos tienen buen recuerdo de cuando la VI flota atracaba en el Puerto estamos a salvo....


----------



## euromelon (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Madrid tiene garantizada su seguridad porque yo vivo ahí tranquilo


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

Vandellos.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Para nada de acuerdo. Yo pondría ciudades como secundarios, pero primero objetivos militares e industria pesada y solo como último recurso si todo se reduce a vivir o morir pondría ciudades.



Pero si en españa solo hay dos puntos de fabricas armamentisticas, el principal esta en alcala de henares, mecanizados escribano, y el segundo esta en sevilla, GAZC.
No era mi opinion desde la barra del bar, era mi opinion como alguien que esta metido en esta industria y en lo militar.


----------



## secuestrado (26 Ene 2022)

Chozas de canales. Allí no llegan ni los nukes


----------



## Genofinder (26 Ene 2022)

Para Barcelona iria bien una 100 megatones para acabar con Los lazis


----------



## asakopako (26 Ene 2022)

Pero tú te crees que van a gastar un pepino nucelar en España? Ni que fueran gratis para irlos tirando por ahí. Estamos al nivel estratégico de Burkina Faso. Hasta los gringos ya pasan de nuestras bases y son los nuevos muy mejores amegos de los moroccos.


----------



## Ursur (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (26 Ene 2022)

Bilbao y Warcelona merecen uno "nukes".


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

Ursur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 921239











What would happen if a nuclear bomb went off in your backyard?


Choose a bomb and experience the power of a nuclear blast in your area



outrider.org


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Pero si en españa solo hay dos puntos de fabricas armamentisticas, el principal esta en alcala de henares, mecanizados escribano, y el segundo esta en sevilla, GAZC.
> No era mi opinion desde la barra del bar, era mi opinion como alguien que esta metido en esta industria y en lo militar.



Mira antes me cargo Airbus y Santa Bárbara en Sevilla, Rota, Morón, Torrejón, Vigo, Cartagena que tirar algo en Barcelona o Madrid centro donde no hay nada de valor estratégico. Lo normal es que te carges bases logísticas aéreas y marítimas, fábricas de armas, astilleros y luego centros de mando y control. Lo último, último, son ciudades. 

Yo no me sé donde están todos los centros de armamento o fábricas pesada, pero te aseguro que Rusia tiene analizado a cada país de la OTAN, por mucho que España sea un mojón de país en la escena internacional.


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Ene 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Barcelona es Pro-Rusa no creo que la bombardeen los Rusos y los Americanos tienen buen recuerdo de cuando la VI flota atracaba en el Puerto estamos a salvo....



Precisamente Barcelona sería objetivo principal.
Por cortar el paso a Europa y por ser ciudad industrial.
Además de que sería el golpe de efecto ideal. Otras ciudades pueden ser objetivos estratégicos superiores. Pero el psicologico unido a lo anterior lo convierte en objetivo principal.
Además de que lo llorones de los catalanes es un extra que no creo que nadie quisiera desaprovechar. Ya pasó con Cuba sin nukes.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Ene 2022)

Las ojivas son caras como para malgastarlas en Teruel, Soria o Cuenca


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Cartagena,rota,gibraltar,vigo....


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Ene 2022)

Me haría ilusión que Barcelona fuese la primera en caer, además con una de las gordotas como la Tzar









Bomba del Zar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Aunque si tienen algo más potente no me quejaré.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Las ojivas son caras como para malgastarlas en Teruel, Soria o Cuenca



Tienen unas cuantas que si no las usan hay que mantener y gastar un montón en seguridad. Mejor en sus objetivos que.en.su casa.


----------



## Conde Duckula (26 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mira antes me cargo Airbus y Santa Bárbara en Sevilla, Rota, Morón, Torrejón, Vigo, Cartagena que tirar algo en Barcelona o Madrid centro donde no hay nada de valor estratégico. Lo normal es que te carges bases logísticas aéreas y marítimas, fábricas de armas, astilleros y luego centros de mando y control. Lo último, último, son ciudades.
> 
> Yo no me sé donde están todos los centros de armamento o fábricas pesada, pero te aseguro que Rusia tiene analizado a cada país de la OTAN, por mucho que España sea un mojón de país en la escena internacional.



Te voy a contar un pequeño secreto.
Los pepinos, hoy en día, tienen preconfigurados los objetivos.
Cuando los lanzas en una zona, ellos por donde están ya van solos a por el objetivo.
Si quieres que vayan a por el siguiente en importancia solo tienes que configurarle más parámetros que el siguiente en importancia en el radio de alcance.
Hasta ese punto ya están estudiados los objetivos posibles.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mira antes me cargo Airbus y Santa Bárbara en Sevilla, Rota, Morón, Torrejón, Vigo, Cartagena que tirar algo en Barcelona o Madrid centro donde no hay nada de valor estratégico. Lo normal es que te carges bases logísticas aéreas y marítimas, fábricas de armas, astilleros y luego centros de mando y control. Lo último, último, son ciudades.
> 
> Yo no me sé donde están todos los centros de armamento o fábricas pesada, pero te aseguro que Rusia tiene analizado a cada país de la OTAN, por mucho que España sea un mojón de país en la escena internacional.



Pues yo si se donde estan, te las acabo de decir, las dos mas tochisimas e importantes de españa. Y si tiene que caer una nuke, va a ser madrid el objetivo con mas papeletas de la rifa.


----------



## Saco de papas (26 Ene 2022)

A la españa le van a dar el típico ostión primer aviso paga la coca.

Después la dejarán en paz, pero completamente acojonada.

De lo típico “tú sigue que te llevas otro.”

Para qué creéis que han llevado el barco...


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Pero tú te crees que van a gastar un pepino nucelar en España? Ni que fueran gratis para irlos tirando por ahí. Estamos al nivel estratégico de Burkina Faso. Hasta los gringos ya pasan de nuestras bases y son los nuevos muy mejores amegos de los moroccos.



¿De verdad que no sabéis que España es un jodido portaaviones en el Atlántico? Impenetrable por tierra desde Francia, puente de África y América, con derecho de corte del Mediterráneo en una de sus 2 únicas salidas? Geoestrágicamente hablando, España es un caramelo.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

Si, se llama asi. Y si, el nivel paco que se estila ahi dentro te dejaria helado, pero tambien te dejaria helado saber que son poseedores de 1 de las 3 maquinas de fabricacion mas potentes y sofisticadas del planeta. Las otras dos estan en china.
Y es una empresa que sus decisiones pasan por el ministerio de defensa sea cual sea.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (26 Ene 2022)

Villaquirán de los Infantes...


----------



## S. Moguilevich (26 Ene 2022)

Ocupar casetas de pastores de la cordillera cantábrica o del pirineo manda. Alimentarse de bellotas y castañas manda. Montar una banda de forajidos manda. Bajar en 4x4 a saquear ciudades MANDA.


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Pues yo si se donde estan, te las acabo de decir, las dos mas tochisimas e importantes de españa. Y si tiene que caer una nuke, va a ser madrid el objetivo con mas papeletas de la rifa.



Pero no el centro de Madrid, que es lo que has insinuado. Ni en Barcelona, que no hay nada de valor a nivel estrátegico. Otra cosa son fábricas o la base de Torrejón que si es objetivo primario.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



es la OTAN quien nos mete en la guerra PALETO


----------



## azazel_iii (26 Ene 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Te voy a contar un pequeño secreto.
> Los pepinos, hoy en día, tienen preconfigurados los objetivos.
> Cuando los lanzas en una zona, ellos por donde están ya van solos a por el objetivo.
> Si quieres que vayan a por el siguiente en importancia solo tienes que configurarle más parámetros que el siguiente en importancia en el radio de alcance.
> Hasta ese punto ya están estudiados los objetivos posibles.



Si eso ya lo sé. Todo está precalculado, y además con dispositivos de _hombre_ muerto por si la cadena de mando cae, salen por sí solos.


----------



## El Pionero (26 Ene 2022)

Benidorm


----------



## El Pionero (26 Ene 2022)

Galapagar y La Moncloa


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



los cojones, hay cantidad de puertos importantes en este pais, pueden darse todos por petados
los puertos son fundamentales en los paises
de hecho, lo que mas les acojona a los ucranianos es que les quiten los rusos la salida al mar, porque hunden el pais pa los restos aunque no lo tomen entero


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



No lo creas, en teoría las ciudades no son objetivos de una primera ola, atacarían objetivos militares como bases aéreas o navales, astilleros, cuarteles de blindados y artillería… refinerías ( Tarragona , Cartagena, Algeciras, Puertollano) los dejaran hechos un eral. Madrid quizás por descabezar al gobierno pero Barcelona no tiene interés militar, donde seguro que cae alguna es en Gibraltar así que la Línea y Algeciras no se yo que tal saldrán.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Bien boa (26 Ene 2022)

¿Pensáis que los Escuadrones de Vigilancia Aérea que se reparten por España ( creo que hay 21) , podrían ser un objetivo de Rusia en caso de conflicto?


----------



## CHORTINA's FEVER (26 Ene 2022)

Siempre y cuando se salve el estadio del atleti todo saldrá bien


----------



## asakopako (26 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> ¿De verdad que no sabéis que España es un jodido portaaviones en el Atlántico? Impenetrable por tierra desde Francia, puente de África y América, con derecho de corte del Mediterráneo en una de sus 2 únicas salidas? Geoestrágicamente hablando, España es un caramelo.



Eso es como los cuentos del abuelo cebolleta. Si tan importante fuera los gringos no habrían desmantelado la mitad de sus bases ni se estarían dando morreos con su nuevo novio Mohamed. Ahora mismo Marruecos se come a España geoestratégicamente desde el punto de vista OTAN porque desde Marruecos se pueden controlar los movimientos chinos en Africa, que son más importantes que el humo ucraniano cuando Noruega tiene frontera con Rusia. Todo esto es un pasteleo. Ni respuesta rápida ni leches.


----------



## Anka Motz (26 Ene 2022)

Hace años se comento que la refinería de Petronor en Muskiz, estaba "marcada" como objetivo.


----------



## Fiallo (26 Ene 2022)

Putin terminara suicidandose luego de perder Crimea y Kaliningrado.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Pero no el centro de Madrid, que es lo que has insinuado. Ni en Barcelona, que no hay nada de valor a nivel estrátegico. Otra cosa son fábricas o la base de Torrejón que si es objetivo primario.



El radio del pepo abarca escribano, gazc y el centro de madrid, todo en uno, tambien se lelvarian por delante la base de torrejon, que esta a 10km de escribano.
Barcelona es casi mas importante que sevilla porque es el mayor puerto comercial y militar del pais, lo que lo hace mas importante que reventar a GAZC en sevilla.


----------



## Triyuga (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> los cojones, hay cantidad de puertos importantes en este pais, pueden darse todos por petados
> los puertos son fundamentales en los paises
> de hecho, lo que mas les acojona a los ucranianos es que les quiten los rusos la salida al mar, porque hunden el pais pa los restos aunque no lo tomen entero



No me he explicado bien, lo reconozco. Queria matizar como lugares costeros aquellos random sin importancia gorda. El unico de importancia gorda es en barcelona, y el segundo en la lista no merece una nuke.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Ene 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Hace años se comento que la refinería de Petronor en Muskiz, estaba "marcada" como objetivo.



Y los puertos con centrales de regasificacion de gas licuado, que en españa son 6. Ahi nos pueden hacer daño por nuestra dependencia del gas para generar electricidad. La refineria de muskiz chupa del puerto de bilbao, que tiene una regasificadora tambien.

Por eso digo que Bilbao se va a la puta enen caso de guerra


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pues sin bromas en esto. Perro Viruelo buscar salir del ostracismo que le están haciendo ladrando gratis más que nadie y se puede llevar dos pepinazos nukes como preaviso de Putin para seguir negociando en fuerza con Biden. Putin sabe que un ataque a isPAin le saldría gratis.y el Viruelo se lo pone a huevo.
> 
> Málaga/Valencia están a tiro de los submarinos rusos.



¿Y la costa Atlántica?


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y la costa Atlántica?



La costa atlantica es portugal, ni pincha ni corta en esto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> La costa atlantica es portugal, ni pincha ni corta en esto.



Y Galicia.


----------



## asakopako (26 Ene 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 921258



Torrejón y Zaragoza ya no están bajo control americano desde hace muchos años. ¿Por qué seguís poniendo ese gráfico? Os dan gominolas o algo?


----------



## Patriota de Acero (26 Ene 2022)

Vascongadas.


----------



## sikBCN (26 Ene 2022)

Albacete o Badajoz serían dos buenas opciones.


----------



## HDR (26 Ene 2022)

Todas las poblaciones de mas de 50 mil habitantes, porque ambos bandos tienen miles y miles de pepos. Hay para dar y regalar.


----------



## Mizraim (26 Ene 2022)

Vivo a 80 kilometros de Barcelona, creo que puedo estar tranquilo en el hipotetico caso, pero esto es fearporn como siempre, ni caso.


----------



## el ejpertoc (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



En Madrid, como tiren una bomba sin etiqueta medioambiental, el carapolla le pondrá una multa a Putin.


----------



## Triyuga (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Torrejón y Zaragoza ya no están bajo control americano desde hace muchos años. ¿Por qué seguís poniendo ese gráfico? Os dan gominolas o algo?



Nos dan:


----------



## Zparo reincidente (26 Ene 2022)

Cartagena y Ferrol son objetivos importantes también . Construimos para la otan


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pues sin bromas en esto. Perro Viruelo buscar salir del ostracismo que le están haciendo ladrando gratis más que nadie y se puede llevar dos pepinazos nukes como preaviso de Putin para seguir negociando en fuerza con Biden. Putin sabe que un ataque a isPAin le saldría gratis.y el Viruelo se lo pone a huevo.
> 
> Málaga/Valencia están a tiro de los submarinos rusos.



Todo el mundo está a tiro de los submarinos. rusos

Os habéis quedado hace 60 años . Ahora desde medio del Ártico, solo uno d ellos te lanza 40 misiles hieprsoncios que no los para nada, con 20 cabezas cada y arrasas Medio europa, sin contar con los misiles de tierra.

creo que deberíamos tener toda la información para poder entender de qué va el juego y el nivel de la apuesta de anglosion, al nivel de intento de genocidio


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Torrejón y Zaragoza ya no están bajo control americano desde hace muchos años. ¿Por qué seguís poniendo ese gráfico? Os dan gominolas o algo?



Desde torrejon se controló la operación del avión ruso en Turquía, exactamente desde la base central aérea que hay ahí

y si tú no lo Sabes, los rusos si


----------



## Conan76 (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Bilbao objetivo prioritario del ruso por tener un museo norteamericano y judio.

No se preocupe, no creo que perdamos gran cosa (hablo de nuestra sociedad y planeta en si)

Que ganas de que esto pete...


----------



## ANS² (26 Ene 2022)

ojalá desaparezca Barcelona, nos harían un favor y todo


----------



## Henry Rearden (26 Ene 2022)

*Almodóvar del Campo*: el segundo término municipal más grande de España, después del de Jerez de la Frontera...


----------



## wintermute81 (26 Ene 2022)

Yo si fuera ruso nukearia Cataluña y el País Vasco para cortar las conexiones con Francia.
Y aunque no fuera ruso también lo haría.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Y Galicia.



Claro, nukeemos vacas.
Manda cojones lo que hay que oir.


----------



## asakopako (26 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Desde torrejon se controló la operación del avión ruso en Turquía, exactamente desde la base central aérea que hay ahí
> 
> y si tú no lo Sabes, los rusos si



Ya, y desde Barajas salieron maletines y no por ello está bajo control de Caracas. Las bases de Torrejón y Zaragoza son 100% españolas y no están exentas de maniobras conjuntas dentro del marco de la OTAN. Que me parezca bien o mal ya es otra cosa pero es lo que es. Ponerles la banderita americana es inexacto. Y con otros temas ya llevo bien aprendido que la inexactitud trae consecuencias. Se cogen la parte por el todo y ya eres un magufo. Hay que ser muy preciso si no se comparten los argumentos del sistema.


----------



## Skywalker22 (26 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Claro, nukeemos vacas.
> Manda cojones lo que hay que oir.



¿Tú sabías que en el norte hay refinerías de petróleo?
¿Y puertos marítimos importantes?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Ya, y desde Barajas salieron maletines y no por ello está bajo control de Caracas. Las bases de Torrejón y Zaragoza son 100% españolas y no están exentas de maniobras conjuntas dentro del marco de la OTAN. Que me parezca bien o mal ya es otra cosa pero es lo que es. Ponerles la banderita americana es inexacto. Y con otros temas ya llevo bien aprendido que la inexactitud trae consecuencias. Se cogen la parte por el todo y ya eres un magufo. Hay que ser muy preciso si no se comparten los argumentos del sistema.



Mira en un mapa a ver qué pone. Pero ud. Dodne se informa ? En la sexta?

*CAOC, base aérea de Torrejón, 24 de noviembre*
España vivió muy de cerca este incidente. El 24 de noviembre, unos minutos antes de las nueve y media de la mañana –hora local en Siria, ocho y media en España-, el *Centro de Operaciones Aéreas Combinadas* (CAOC) situado en un bunker de acceso muy restringido en la base aérea de *Torrejón deArdoz*, recibe una comunicación urgente por parte de la *fuerza aérea turca.*









El secreto sobre el derribo del caza ruso por Turquía está en Torrejón


Continúa la investigación sobre lo ocurrido con el caza ruso Su-24 derribado por Turquía el pasado 24 de noviembre. Un suceso del que fueron testigos de excepción los militares españoles destinados en el centro de control aéreo de la OTAN en Torrejón, encargado de la inviolabilidad del espacio...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Ene 2022)

Espero que Cataluña.


----------



## asakopako (26 Ene 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> *Almodóvar del Campo*: el segundo término municipal más grande de España, después del de Jerez de la Frontera...



Falso. El mayor es Cáceres y luego Lorca y luego Badajoz y después Córdoba. Jerez de la Frontera es un término más pequeño desde que se separó San José del Valle, de hecho ahora es más pequeño que Almodóvar del Campo. Los datos están en el ministerio de administraciones públicas.


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (26 Ene 2022)

Las ciudades principales: Madrid, Barcelona, etc,... 
Lo suyo sería irse a algún pueblo, lejos de la ciudad, porque si tiran una nuke de esas gordas, eso puede llegar a 100 Km o más, no soy experto en el daño de una nuke, pero se más o menos la destrucción que causa. 
El objetivo principal es causar el mayor número de bajas, para obtener la eliminación completa del equipo enemigo o la rendición por las bajas causadas.
Tirar una nuke en un pueblo es poco probable, pocas bajas. Seguramente envíen ejércitos o un grupo de soldados para eliminar pueblos, pero es muy raro. Como ya dije, son pocas bajas. 
Como un búnker no hay nada más seguro.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ene 2022)

Profesor Paul Vazo dijo:


> Las ciudades principales: Madrid, Barcelona, etc,...
> Lo suyo sería irse a algún pueblo, lejos de la ciudad, porque si tiran una nuke de esas gordas, eso puede llegar a 100 Km o más, no soy experto en el daño de una nuke, pero se la destrucción que causa.
> El objetivo principal es causar el mayor número de bajas, para obtener la eliminación completa del equipo enemigo o la rendición por las bajas causadas.
> Tirar una nuke en un pueblo es poco probable, pocas bajas. Seguramente envíen ejércitos o un grupo de soldados para eliminar pueblos, pero es muy raro. Como ya dije, son pocas bajas.
> Como un búnker no hay nada más seguro.



Y luego sin luz ni agua potable ni comida, qué?


----------



## asakopako (26 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Mira en un mapa a ver qué pone. Pero ud. Dodne se informa ? En la sexta?
> 
> *CAOC, base aérea de Torrejón, 24 de noviembre*
> España vivió muy de cerca este incidente. El 24 de noviembre, unos minutos antes de las nueve y media de la mañana –hora local en Siria, ocho y media en España-, el *Centro de Operaciones Aéreas Combinadas* (CAOC) situado en un bunker de acceso muy restringido en la base aérea de *Torrejón deArdoz*, recibe una comunicación urgente por parte de la *fuerza aérea turca.*
> ...



No estamos hablando de lo mismo. Discusión estéril que no nos lleva a ninguna parte. No niego nada de lo que dices.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> A la españa le van a dar el típico ostión primer aviso paga la coca.
> 
> Después la dejarán en paz, pero completamente acojonada.
> 
> ...




Yo creo que nos van a follar brutal y salvajemente, esperemos que empiece pronto todo.


----------



## Lukytrike (26 Ene 2022)

Si atacan las bases y nos dejan sin aviones ni barcos, al dia siguiente Marruecos está invadiendo Ceuta y Melilla, y posiblemente Canarias. Sin superioridad aérea y naval somos presa fácil para ellos.

Me gustaría pensar que el entusiasmo de Sánchez de ponerse en primera línea sea porque ha negociado con EEUU protección ante Marruecos, o contención de los moros. Pero creo que es mucho suponer.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> No estamos hablando de lo mismo. Discusión estéril que no nos lleva a ninguna parte. No niego nada de lo que dices.



El centro de mando de la otan es de usa, obviamente como toda la base, que en un mapa pone base conjunta hispano americana.

como en todas sus bases de ocupación los que mandan son ellos. Si te haces pajas con el valeroso ejército español y su importancia internacional, pues pa ti la Perra Chica.

Lo que e es seguro es que s un objetivo declarado de Rusia.


----------



## Henry Rearden (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Falso. El mayor es Cáceres y luego Lorca y luego Badajoz y después Córdoba. Jerez de la Frontera es un término más pequeño desde que se separó San José del Valle, de hecho ahora es más pequeño que Almodóvar del Campo. Los datos están en el ministerio de administraciones públicas.



Cierto. Le falta la coletilla "municipios no capitales de provincia". En ese caso, si es el segundo más grande de España, después de Lorca.

Almodóvar del Campo


----------



## azazel_iii (27 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Eso es como los cuentos del abuelo cebolleta. Si tan importante fuera los gringos no habrían desmantelado la mitad de sus bases ni se estarían dando morreos con su nuevo novio Mohamed. Ahora mismo Marruecos se come a España geoestratégicamente desde el punto de vista OTAN porque desde Marruecos se pueden controlar los movimientos chinos en Africa, que son más importantes que el humo ucraniano cuando Noruega tiene frontera con Rusia. Todo esto es un pasteleo. Ni respuesta rápida ni leches.



Marruecos es también importante, pero no es puerto de Europa. España, sí.


----------



## azazel_iii (27 Ene 2022)

Entiendo que salvo guerra total lo normal serían objetivos militares. Matar indiscriminadamente a millones de personas de un plumazo sin un contexto de guerra mundial de desgaste como pudo ser la IIGM es muy fuerte.


----------



## McFly (27 Ene 2022)

San Fernando sería el primer sitio que yo bombardearon por estar ahí la infantería de Marina

Infraestructura importante como puertos Algeciras Valencia y Barna

Cartagena, Ferrol, Barcelona y Madrid
Huelva y su polo químico
Toda la industria del norte en pais vasco


----------



## teperico (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



viva el teletrabajo!!!


----------



## asakopako (27 Ene 2022)

Henry Rearden dijo:


> Cierto. Le falta la coletilla "municipios no capitales de provincia". En ese caso, si es el segundo más grande de España, después de Lorca.
> 
> Almodóvar del Campo



Es el pueblo con el mayor término. Se considera ciudad con más de 10.000 habitantes, eso dice el INE no lo digo yo.


----------



## SaRmY (27 Ene 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> En Burgos me siento protegido. Tengo la sensación de que sobreviviría a una lluvoa de nukes.



Como le caiga un nuke a la central nuclear de Garoña ya me dirás lo seguro que te sientes.


----------



## dinio amol (27 Ene 2022)

El mayor peligro está en lo que harán los rojos y la quinta columna de inmigrantes a los que de la noche a la mañana les pongan en sus manos las armas automáticas que las logias distribuirán entre ellos como hicieron en el 36.
La Virgen de San Sebastián de Garabandal ya lo dijo, volverá el comunismo en España, pero durará poco, habrá muchos muertos pero al final serán derrotados.
Sí los rusos tiran pepinos y mueres achicharrado es mucho mejor que caer en manos de híbridos rojos compuestos de progres, maricas, feministas, estalinistas dementes y okupas psicopáticos.


----------



## Teuro (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



El objetivo es Cádiz, ahí hay un punto logístico y de control hemisférico.


----------



## Teuro (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Puede que Putin utilice nukes tácticas para atacar objetivos militares de manera quirúrgica. Así ahora se me ocurre un pepinazo en Morón, Rota, Torrejón, Zaragoza y demás.



Repito, es Rota. Todo lo demás es basura.


----------



## Teuro (27 Ene 2022)

Ebola dijo:


> Ferrol base naval de las f-100



El ataque con nukes iría solo a potenciales peligros nucleares. Las F-100 por si solas no valen mucho.


----------



## Gusman (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



No tienes ni puta idea. Y las bases OTAN donde estan?


----------



## HDR (27 Ene 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> creo que deberíamos tener toda la información para poder entender de qué va el juego y el nivel de la apuesta de anglosion, al nivel de intento de genocidio



A los Rothschilds, Soros, Gates etc. le importan una mierda los daños, ellos no los van a sufrir. Incluso en caso de cataclismo nuclear ellos tienen los medios para pasar un par de décadas tranquilamente bajo tierra, en su búnker de lujo.

Al igual que con las "vacunas", esto solo trata de dinero y dominio.


----------



## Olagüe (27 Ene 2022)

Pues no tienen que caer países antes..


----------



## Teuro (27 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mira antes me cargo Airbus y Santa Bárbara en Sevilla, Rota, Morón, Torrejón, Vigo, Cartagena que tirar algo en Barcelona o Madrid centro donde no hay nada de valor estratégico. Lo normal es que te carges bases logísticas aéreas y marítimas, fábricas de armas, astilleros y luego centros de mando y control. Lo último, último, son ciudades.
> 
> Yo no me sé donde están todos los centros de armamento o fábricas pesada, pero te aseguro que Rusia tiene analizado a cada país de la OTAN, por mucho que España sea un mojón de país en la escena internacional.



Hace décadas que el principal problema de una guerra es la logística. Las nukes solo se utilizarían contra potenciales amenazas nucleares, el resto es más rentable montar el caos y hacer que la nación oponente colapse y reine el caos. No tiene sentido atacar ciudades así porque sí, además de ser genocidio. Aquí la cosa es más "política": Primero creo el problema (la guerra) y luego vengo con la solución. Lo hacían hasta los nazis.


----------



## Teuro (27 Ene 2022)

Olagüe dijo:


> Pues no tienen que caer países antes..



Si es guerra convencional supongo que Rusia jamás entraría en la ratonera española. Pararían en Alemania. No tienen tanta gente como para invadir a la UE entera. En caso que quieran llegar a Tarifa España se protegería para ser una ratonera. Volvería el "ministerio de incomunicaciones": Voladura de puentes, ruptura de vias de tren, arado de aeropuestos, etc. para hacer que una invasión por tierra sea penosa. Luego España quedaría "comunicada" por vía marítima siendo abastecida por EEUU y RU.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Repito, es Rota. Todo lo demás es basura.



Puede haber bombazo por la zona de almuñecar en granada ?

Tuve un sueño de pequeño en el que tenia visiones sobre todo lo que esta pasando y el sueño comenzaba con un petardazo seminuclear por la zona de almuñecar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Si atacan las bases y nos dejan sin aviones ni barcos, al dia siguiente Marruecos está invadiendo Ceuta y Melilla, y posiblemente Canarias. Sin superioridad aérea y naval somos presa fácil para ellos.
> 
> Me gustaría pensar que el entusiasmo de Sánchez de ponerse en primera línea sea porque ha negociado con EEUU protección ante Marruecos, o contención de los moros. Pero creo que es mucho suponer.



tambien puede ser de que el entusiasmo sea de ver que puede escapar con el falcon y largarse en cuanto empiecen a zumbarnos.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (27 Ene 2022)

...


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Ene 2022)

Al primer nuke se va la humanidad a tomar por culo.


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Pero si en españa solo hay dos puntos de fabricas armamentisticas, el principal esta en alcala de henares, mecanizados escribano, y el segundo esta en sevilla, GAZC.
> No era mi opinion desde la barra del bar, era mi opinion como alguien que esta metido en esta industria y en lo militar.



Y que pasa con Instalaza


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Al primer nuke se va la humanidad a tomar por culo.



Unos huevos, que sea por lo menos al de veinte, si no como ibamos a tener tiempo a disfrutar del caos que viene.


----------



## trampantojo (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Murcia y Villa Arriba también son objetivo estratégico!!


----------



## trampantojo (27 Ene 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> No caerá esa breva.



todo se verá


----------



## tixel (27 Ene 2022)

Ninguna, las armas nucleares tienen de real lo mismo que los viajes a la luna. A ver si espabiláis. Que os timan con virus, con nukes y con lo que les salga de los cojones.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (27 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pues sin bromas en esto. Perro Viruelo buscar salir del ostracismo que le están haciendo ladrando gratis más que nadie y se puede llevar dos pepinazos nukes como preaviso de Putin para seguir negociando en fuerza con Biden. Putin sabe que un ataque a isPAin le saldría gratis.y el Viruelo se lo pone a huevo.
> 
> Málaga/Valencia están a tiro de los submarinos rusos.



Pues lo tiene fácil Putin, bombazo a Moncloa


----------



## jorge250 (27 Ene 2022)

No habrá guerra y menos nuclear.
El fin del mundo(la parcela llamada España) es esto:


----------



## ivanito (27 Ene 2022)

En efecto, una Tsar en Madrid y adiós España. Lo que quede de ella volvería a la edad de las cavernas, con el permiso de la radiacción, que llegaría a los países de alrededor por supuesto. Y las consecuencias, impredecibles, posiblemente el fin del mundo tal y como le conocemos.


----------



## Lukatovic (27 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mira antes me cargo Airbus y Santa Bárbara en Sevilla, Rota, Morón, Torrejón, Vigo, Cartagena que tirar algo en Barcelona o Madrid centro donde no hay nada de valor estratégico. Lo normal es que te carges bases logísticas aéreas y marítimas, fábricas de armas, astilleros y luego centros de mando y control. Lo último, último, son ciudades.
> 
> Yo no me sé donde están todos los centros de armamento o fábricas pesada, pero te aseguro que Rusia tiene analizado a cada país de la OTAN, por mucho que España sea un mojón de país en la escena internacional.



Para mi los principales objetivos en España atendiendo a su valor militar serían: Torrejón, Zaragoza, Getafe, Albacete, Morón, Rota, Ferrol, Cartagena y Ganado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ene 2022)

No vayas a Lepe hasta que deshiele el este de Uropa.


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ene 2022)

Coronel Kilgore dijo:


> Y que pasa con Instalaza



Pues que no es de las dos primeras que son las que he nombrado diciendo "las dos mas importantes"
Dos objetivos son siempre el maximo que se abarca en una primera mision.


----------



## Boker (27 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor es huir a algún lugar remoto de LatinoAmérica, África, o a alguna isla recóndita. 
Si hay una Tsar en Madrid, el país entero se va a la mierda....
...la radiación, las hordas de gente desesperada que ya no tienen nada que perder...
Casi es mejor morir a consecuencia de la deflagración que quedarse en un mundo MUCHO PEOR QUE EL DE LAS CAVERNAS.
Los cavernícolas nos parecen atrasados pero no eran tan malvados como el hombre moderno.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Creo que donde yo estoy, Badajoz, estamos más a salvo porque estamos a 4 kms. de la frontera con Portugal, creo que tiraran más para el centro y algunas de las ciudades más conocidas internacionalmente, mi ciudad se ha caracterizado especialmente en pasar desapercibida, sobre todo en el extranjero. En cuanto a que nos meten en una guerra, que ni nos va ni nos viene, el PSOE no es el único que nos metería, si hubiera otros partidos gobernándonos como el PP, VOX o Ciudadanos también se animarían a aliarse con EE.UU. contra Rusia y nos meterían en el mismo problema que está haciendo el loco de Pedro Sánchez y su séquito.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (27 Ene 2022)

No va a pasar nada porque ante un ataque la respuesta de los españoles henchidos de rabia, valentía y sed de venganza sería...







...Oh Dios mío.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Bilbao no tiene nada y Zaragoza es el segundo polvorín del país.

Aquí nos llevamos el 2º o 3º nuke.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Pues sin bromas en esto. Perro Viruelo buscar salir del ostracismo que le están haciendo ladrando gratis más que nadie y se puede llevar dos pepinazos nukes como preaviso de Putin para seguir negociando en fuerza con Biden. Putin sabe que un ataque a isPAin le saldría gratis.y el Viruelo se lo pone a huevo.
> 
> Málaga/Valencia están a tiro de los submarinos rusos.



Lo interesante sería que vaporizase la puta fragata y el dragaminas.
Que para eso cobran los que van allí.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Bilbao no tiene nada y Zaragoza es el segundo polvorín del país.
> 
> Aquí nos llevamos el 2º o 3º nuke.



La base aérea de Zgz tiene (o tenía) la gestión de comunicaciones de la OTAN de la zona del mediterráneo, norte de África y sur de Europa.

Allí cae un pepinazo SEGURO.

En Morón, Rota y Torrejón TAMBIÉN.

Ferrol es otro punto que los barcos militares suelen hacer escala (no se porqué) así que...


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

jorge250 dijo:


> No habrá guerra y menos nuclear.
> El fin del mundo(la parcela llamada España) es esto:



¿Qué ese mapa?


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Si, se llama asi. Y si, el nivel paco que se estila ahi dentro te dejaria helado, pero tambien te dejaria helado saber que son poseedores de 1 de las 3 maquinas de fabricacion mas potentes y sofisticadas del planeta. Las otras dos estan en china.
> Y es una empresa que sus decisiones pasan por el ministerio de defensa sea cual sea.



¿Qué fabrican con esa máquina avanzada?
¿Y esa máquian avanzada cuál es (o es amedida y no tiene referencia)?


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Qué fabrican con esa máquina avanzada?
> ¿Y esa máquian avanzada cuál es (o es amedida y no tiene referencia)?



Armamento de misiles ultima generacion.
No tengo acceso a los datos de la maquina, solo verla. Es un monstruo de 70 metros de largo, 6 metros de alto y 8 metros de ancho.


----------



## Soberano (27 Ene 2022)

Zahara de los Atunes, Formentera y Puerto Banús.

Así por este orden.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Armamento de misiles ultima generacion.
> No tengo acceso a los datos de la maquina, solo verla. Es un monstruo de 70 metros de largo, 6 metros de alto y 8 metros de ancho.



¿Es una prensa conformadora?


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Es una prensa conformadora?



con los datos que te he dado, eso es como decir si una fabrica de madera tala arboles con un hacha de mano de 500 kilos.
es un robot cnc en cadena multieje.


----------



## EWJ (27 Ene 2022)

Marina d’Or es como una ciudad soviética, sería lo último que atacarían.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> con los datos que te he dado, eso es como decir si una fabrica de madera tala arboles con un hacha de mano de 500 kilos.
> es un robot cnc en cadena multieje.



No le veo misterio como para que haya solo 3 en todo el mundo y en USA o Japón ninguno.
Pero bueno.


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No le veo misterio como para que haya solo 3 en todo el mundo y en USA o Japón ninguno.
> Pero bueno.



Una de los factores para la escasez de este tipo de equipamiento es que su produccion, por su demanda, no esta serializada, asique se tiene que construir bajo encargo.
Para encargarla, necesitas un cliente muy especial que necesite el producto.
Ese tipo de producto es muy exclusivo, con lo que los clientes que lo demandan son escasos, casi contados con los dedos de una mano.
Espero que estas 3 sencillas pautas en la guia de "comprender el misterio de solo haber 3 en el mundo" te haya despejado todas las dudas.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una de los factores para la escasez de este tipo de equipamiento es que su produccion, por su demanda, no esta serializada, asique se tiene que construir bajo encargo.
> Para encargarla, necesitas un cliente muy especial que necesite el producto.
> Ese tipo de producto es muy exclusivo, con lo que los clientes que lo demandan son escasos, casi contados con los dedos de una mano.
> Espero que estas 3 sencillas pautas en la guia de "comprender el misterio de solo haber 3 en el mundo" te haya despejado todas las dudas.



Me sorprende que u centro de mecanizado así sólo exista en España, y que España haga misileria y armas que lo necesite.
Significaría que sólo en España se hacen ese tipo de armas y no lo creo.


----------



## racional (27 Ene 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> No caerá esa breva.



Ya imagino a algún japonés diciendo eso antes de lo de Hiroshima. Y luego, pum!


----------



## Dave Bowman (27 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> La base aérea de Zgz tiene (o tenía) la gestión de comunicaciones de la OTAN de la zona del mediterráneo, norte de África y sur de Europa.
> 
> Allí cae un pepinazo SEGURO.
> 
> ...



De hecho el Blas de Lezo y otro barco más ha salido desde Ferrol


----------



## racional (27 Ene 2022)

Canarias sería uno de los sitios más seguros.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> De hecho el Blas de Lezo y otro barco más ha salido desde Ferrol



Sí, citaba de memoria visual, de trayectos marítimos militares que he visto.
Es un puerto-escala.
Eliminarlo significa no poder dar la vuelta a Europa.


----------



## alas97 (27 Ene 2022)

no hay escape, las corrientes del aire del norte vienen cargadas del omicron, y después pueden traer radiación.

No me fío.

Mejor burundí.


----------



## ashe (27 Ene 2022)

Precisamente uranio es lo que muchos van a necesitar para centrales nucleares... vamos que no lanzarán ninguna, otra cosa es lo que uno desee como por ej en mi caso que se desvie un misil con todos los parlamentarios dentro y los matase a todos, pero eso es un deseo


----------



## Sardónica (27 Ene 2022)

Este comentario sobra.


----------



## Sardónica (27 Ene 2022)

¿De qué radio de acción estamos hablando?


----------



## Hanselcat (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Zaragoza es punto estratégico militar. 
Sería la primera en caer.
En caso de conflicto hay que salir de ahí por patas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Zaragoza es punto estratégico militar.
> Sería la primera en caer.
> En caso de conflicto hay que salir de ahí por patas.



Ves Granada reventando ?


----------



## Hanselcat (27 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ves Granada reventando ?



Graná? Pa qué?
Lo de Zaragoza me lo comentó hace muchos años un alto cargo militar. Decía que allí tienen misiles nucleares de reserva.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Graná? Pa qué?
> Lo de Zaragoza me lo comentó hace muchos años un alto cargo militar. Decía que allí tienen misiles nucleares de reserva.



Tuve de pequeño un sueño con todo lo que esta pasando y vi que todo empezaba con granada reventando, en concreto la costa.


----------



## Hanselcat (27 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Tuve de pequeño un sueño con todo lo que esta pasando y vi que todo empezaba con granada reventando, en concreto la costa.



No sé que interés estratégico puede tener.
Has tenido algún sueño premonitorio alguna vez?


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ene 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Me sorprende que u centro de mecanizado así sólo exista en España, y que España haga misileria y armas que lo necesite.
> Significaría que sólo en España se hacen ese tipo de armas y no lo creo.



No lo creas, no tienes que creer a un random de internet. Yo solo dejo que la gente intuya que he podido trabajar/trabajo alli una temporada y que conozco varias cosas internas.
No voy a demostrarte nada que te convenza de que estoy relacionado con esa empresa, asique aqui se acaba la discusion de dos tios random de internet contandose movidas.


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Ene 2022)

Tu deliras Paletp, Putin no va a lanzar ningun misil nuclear.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> No sé que interés estratégico puede tener.
> Has tenido algún sueño premonitorio alguna vez?



Si, cuando algun familiar muy cercano va a morir no son sueños son directamente que lo noto, al principio no sabia lo que era aquello que entraba dentro de mi, con mi abuelo lo descubri y ya desde entonces no he fallado, me entra una cosa bastante mala dentro de mi.

El sueño del que hablo tambien fue bastante premonitorio y ha sido un sueño especial, siempre me acuerdo de el, fue el sueño mas vivido que jamas en la vida he tenido, pero fue un sueño hibrido con todo lo que esta pasando desde lo de las torres gemelas a ahora, al principio del sueño estoy en primera escena viendo todo lo que esta pasando y luego ya paso como a ser un superviviente que esta viendo lo que va a llegar que es la tercera guerra mundial.

Habian cosas del sueño que no entendia debido al contexto en el que viviamos, pero conforme van pasando cosas voy viendo que igual el sueño me estaba enseñando el futuro.

Primero veo como dos aviones caen sobre un edificio y lo destruyen, despues de eso hay esplosion nuclear en la costa de granada, despues de eso estoy viendo una mesa muy grande con lideres de todo el mundo hablando muy contundentemente y despues de esto veo unas imagenes de un grandisimo desfile militar con misiles enormes, este desfile es de las tropas chinas.

Cuando vi lo de las torres gemelas pense que habia sido mi sueño, pero lo de los chinos me tenia pensando esta gente no quiere guerra que tonteria de sueño......... ahora igual no es tan tonteria.

La cosa es que despues de millones de sueños que haya podido tener ese que era yo un enano lo vivi de forma especial, fue algo muy nitido y nunca se me ha olvidado, lo tengo grabado en la cabeza.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que los Escuadrones de Vigilancia Aérea que se reparten por España ( creo que hay 21) , podrían ser un objetivo de Rusia en caso de conflicto?



No, en principio no lo son . Eso en teoría a está bastante desfasado y para destruirlos no es necesario malgastar una Nuke.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> ¿De verdad que no sabéis que España es un jodido portaaviones en el Atlántico? Impenetrable por tierra desde Francia, puente de África y América, con derecho de corte del Mediterráneo en una de sus 2 únicas salidas? Geoestrágicamente hablando, España es un caramelo.



Impenetrable??? Hace unos años estuve leyendo en un foro militar que si Francia nos ataca no los paremos hasta el Ebro y eso con suerte , no quiero ni pensar si son los rusos los que atacan.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Mira antes me cargo Airbus y Santa Bárbara en Sevilla, Rota, Morón, Torrejón, Vigo, Cartagena que tirar algo en Barcelona o Madrid centro donde no hay nada de valor estratégico. Lo normal es que te carges bases logísticas aéreas y marítimas, fábricas de armas, astilleros y luego centros de mando y control. Lo último, último, son ciudades.
> 
> Yo no me sé donde están todos los centros de armamento o fábricas pesada, pero te aseguro que Rusia tiene analizado a cada país de la OTAN, por mucho que España sea un mojón de país en la escena internacional.



Ojo que Madrid puede caer para descabezar al gobierno aunque este PSOE se descabeza solo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## reconvertido (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> No lo creas, no tienes que creer a un random de internet. Yo solo dejo que la gente intuya que he podido trabajar/trabajo alli una temporada y que conozco varias cosas internas.
> No voy a demostrarte nada que te convenza de que estoy relacionado con esa empresa, asique aqui se acaba la discusion de dos tios random de internet contandose movidas.



Hombre, eso de que dejas que la gente intuya que hayas podido trabajar ahí... Yo tenía claro que habías trabajado (o trabajas todavía) allí.

Pero, me sorprende que en USA y Alemania no existan centros de fabricación de armas como esa empresa tuya.
Y aquí, pues hombre, armas de la guerra de las galaxias no hacemos.

¿Qué es una cadena de CNC's con un handlling robotizado de célula a célula?
Bien.

¿Que sólo hay únicamente tres en todo el mundo que puedan hacer "eso" que hacen (sea lo que sea "eso")?
Soy escéptico, sí.
Aunque no sea en "trenecito" seguro que hay alguna fábrica que pueda hacer "eso" por el mundo mundial.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (27 Ene 2022)

Espero que sea Elda


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Pero si en españa solo hay dos puntos de fabricas armamentisticas, el principal esta en alcala de henares, mecanizados escribano, y el segundo esta en sevilla, GAZC.
> No era mi opinion desde la barra del bar, era mi opinion como alguien que esta metido en esta industria y en lo militar.



Pues poca idea tienes. Pero no voy a dar objetivos al enemigo.


----------



## Cosmopolita (27 Ene 2022)

Los nacionalistas catalanes son capaces de redactar una carta al embajador de Rusia en España, comunicándole que no apunten misiles a Cataluña porque está no forma parte de España.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hanselcat (27 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si, cuando algun familiar muy cercano va a morir no son sueños son directamente que lo noto, al principio no sabia lo que era aquello que entraba dentro de mi, con mi abuelo lo descubri y ya desde entonces no he fallado, me entra una cosa bastante mala dentro de mi.
> 
> El sueño del que hablo tambien fue bastante premonitorio y ha sido un sueño especial, siempre me acuerdo de el, fue el sueño mas vivido que jamas en la vida he tenido, pero fue un sueño hibrido con todo lo que esta pasando desde lo de las torres gemelas a ahora, al principio del sueño estoy en primera escena viendo todo lo que esta pasando y luego ya paso como a ser un superviviente que esta viendo lo que va a llegar que es la tercera guerra mundial.
> 
> ...



Bien. Todo es posible, pero el mundo de los sueños es complejo. Yo también he tenido sueños premonitorios de carácter apocalíptico y sueños vívidos muy intensos, pero mezclados con referencias muy dudosas como, por ejemplo, el vernos invadidos por vacas enormes con cuerpo de mariquita gigante.
Estaremos atentos a lo de Granada. Por su zona de Costa y espacio aéreo circula muchísimo material militar.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (27 Ene 2022)

Una bomba atómica en Barcelona, que no queden ni los tornillos, otra en Waterloo en la mansión del pelo fregona y otra en la tienda de repuestos de la silla de cucarachachenike.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (27 Ene 2022)

El otro día decía RT que serían las bases de la OTAN nada más las que se comerían un nuke.


----------



## moritobelo (27 Ene 2022)

Los pajilleros discutiendo en un foro magufo como seria un ataque atomico de Putin contra España...

Luego eso si, es que la vida es muy injusta con ellos....


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Ene 2022)

Fernando Simón:
_*"En España habrá como mucho dos o tres impactos nucleares"*_









A ver ese meme...


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (27 Ene 2022)

Ferrol


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



No creo que gasten una en Madrid, sería un desperdicio, ya está arrasada por los menas.


----------



## McRotor (27 Ene 2022)

Una Tzar en mordor y nos hacen un mar interior para regar la España vaciada que no se si seria un favor...


----------



## etsai (27 Ene 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Ocupar casetas de pastores de la cordillera cantábrica o del pirineo manda. Alimentarse de bellotas y castañas manda. Montar una banda de forajidos manda. Bajar en 4x4 a saquear ciudades MANDA.



Follarte a las cabras también manda, cuéntalo todo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Francia de momento mantiene una posición muy prudente. No parece dispuesta a apoyar un ataque contra posiciones rusas. Así lo manifestó su presidente.


----------



## Teuro (27 Ene 2022)

A ver, que os veo preocupados por el tema.

Aquí tenéis un simulador de detonaciones nucleares, elegir vuestra ciudad y comprobar el nivel de destrucción:

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein


Y si, una bomba del Tsar en Madrid llegaría hasta Toledo, pero vamos, esas no son las que utilizarían.


----------



## Vctrlnz (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



La tontada del día de un comedoritos.


----------



## Inkalus (27 Ene 2022)

Las nukes es algo ya muy PACO DE MIERDA.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Ene 2022)

Madrid y Barcelona. De todas formas, los demás tampoco lo tendrían fácil, con toda la radioactividad.


----------



## AEM (27 Ene 2022)

No creo que pepinen ciudad española y si es así sólo puede ser Madrid o centros estratégicos como bases militares, centrales eléctricas etc.

Barcelona estará libre porque los rusos saben que pueden destruir gratis España dando alas a los independentistas, que seguro aprovecharán la debilidad del país para independizarse, apoyados por Rusia, en caso de Madrid destruida

España debería ponerse de lado como hace Alemania!
Nosotros estamos en una situación de lose-lose.




Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ene 2022)

Es viejo pero bastante fiable aún…la zona blanca no afecta a España…








Estos son los lugares a los que escapar en caso de guerra nuclear: «Vivimos al borde del desastre»


En 1971, ‘Blanco y Negro’ publicaba un mapa con las regiones del planeta a las que escapar en aquellos días «de potencial devastación atómica»




www.abc.es





Argentina es un buen lugar…


----------



## Kabraloka (27 Ene 2022)

ferrol, cádiz, cartagena (bases navales)


----------



## KUTRONIO (27 Ene 2022)

Primer ataque siempre debe destruir la capacidad defensiva antiaerea (baterías de misiles), luego van las bases de la fuerza aérea para destruir todos sus aviones en tierra a ser posible

, 

Una vez que se tiene el poderío aéreo bases navales y terrestres (en ese orden), una vez asegurado la destrucción de sus ejércitos puedes empezar la invasión terrestre pero visto lo de Libia, Irak y Afganistán cada vez se estila menos la invasión porque te tienes que quedar y mantener a toda la población

¿Dónde hay bases aéreas en España? Pues por ahí empezaran


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (27 Ene 2022)

Creo que España y Portugal es lo último que Putin bombardearía.

Pese a lo que Pedro el Guapo crea, nuestra irrelevancia internacional es mas que conocida por el Kremlim

La idea es una guerra es destruir objetivos que puedan estropear la logística y suministros del enemigo, y destruir su entramado industrial.

En mi opinión ALMERÍA y MURCIA sería la zonas con mas riesgo, porque de ahí es donde suben miles de camiones con fruta y verdura al norte de Europa. Si yo fuese Putin, ese sería mi primer objetivo estratégico. Un buen bombardeo en esa zona, y tienes al norte de europa sin fruta y verdura a la semana, y la poca que llegue a precios carísimos.


----------



## Marchamaliano (27 Ene 2022)

AEM dijo:


> No creo que pepinen ciudad española y si es así sólo puede ser Madrid o centros estratégicos como bases militares, centrales eléctricas etc.
> 
> Barcelona estará libre porque los rusos saben que pueden destruir gratis España dando alas a los independentistas, que seguro aprovecharán la debilidad del país para independizarse, apoyados por Rusia, en caso de Madrid destruida
> 
> ...



Hombre pepinos a la sede de la Open Foundation de Soros en Cagaluña no por favor....que se nos acaba el cuento de que los rusos son muuu malos....


----------



## At4008 (27 Ene 2022)

Una guerra nuclear no tiene sentido. Es como escupir hacia arriba.


----------



## gromenauer (27 Ene 2022)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Los nacionalistas catalanes son capaces de redactar una carta al embajador de Rusia en España, comunicándole que no apunten misiles a Cataluña porque está no forma parte de España.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Los ruskis son los nuevos franchutes...


----------



## Marchamaliano (27 Ene 2022)

At4008 dijo:


> Una guerra nuclear no tiene sentido. Es como escupir hacia arriba.



Tocar los cojones hasta el infinito a Rusia tampoco tiene sentido. Espero que a los perros asesinos de la casa blanca al menos les caiga el primer pepino.


----------



## radium (27 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver ciudades que van a ser nukeadas en España:::

1 madrid
2 Barcelona 
3 sevilla
4 Valencia


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Ene 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Creo que España y Portugal es lo último que Putin bombardearía.
> 
> Pese a lo que Pedro el Guapo crea, nuestra irrelevancia internacional es mas que conocida por el Kremlim
> 
> ...



Hombre, no creo que los tomates y los pepinos sean unos objetivos estratégicos muy interesantes, en una escala estarian muy por debajo de instalaciones militares y comunicaciones, en mi opinión.
Pero tengo que decir que viviendo en la zona que comentas he pensado alguna vez cuales podrían ser objetivos estratégicos por aquí. Aparte de la base de la Legión en Viator, existen varios radares de alerta aérea diseminados por la costa que sí podrían ser objeto de ataque. Concretamente conozco dos, pero no dispararian armas estratégicas contra ellos, es lógico, emplearían misiles de crucero desde submarinos si acaso.


----------



## Evangelion (27 Ene 2022)

Elda, Alcoy, Linares y Talavera.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Es viejo pero bastante fiable aún…la zona blanca no afecta a España…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, porque aunque no caiga ninguna cabeza nuclear en España, si lo hace en Francia, España se vería seriamente afectada igualmente.
Por cierto, el clima generalizado es raro. Mucha gente en teletrabajo, desabastecimiento de algunos productos, la gente irascible, aislamiento social, las administraciones a medio gas, etc.


----------



## Debunker (27 Ene 2022)

Relajaros, Rusia no va a atacar Europa, sería un suicidio , una guerra nuclear mundial, afectaría a todo el mundo , pondría en peligro terminal a todo el planeta, ni siquiera es necesario atacar ciudades o puntos estratégicos, con solo el mísil hipersónico ruso, llamado zircon que cayeran sobre las centrales nucleares de Alemania, Francia, Italia y España , Europa sería aniquilada estén esas centrales activas o no, la radio actividad que guardan entre sus muros se expandiría por todo el continente y más, o sea serían Chernovil o Fukusima multiplicado por 20. Afectaría a Rusia igualmente. Sus efectos se irían agravando en el tiempo. Eso es muy posible si un misil cae sobre cualquier población europea, es decir si se desata una guerra, en guerra vale todo hasta la locura. 

Eso es una puta locura y lo saben en un bando y otro, encontrarán una solución , yo el único temor que tengo es que China aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid , aproveche la distracción para invadir Taiwan y se líe con un nuevo frente.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Madrid y Barcelona. De todas formas, los demás tampoco lo tendrían fácil, con toda la radioactividad.



Incluso aunque España no fuese atacada, si lo es Francia, ...


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Relajaros, Rusia no va a atacar Europa, sería un suicidio , una guerra nuclear mundial, afectaría a todo el mundo , pondría en peligro terminal a todo el planeta, ni siquiera es necesario atacar ciudades o puntos estratégicos, con solo el mísil hipersónico ruso, llamado zircon que cayeran sobre las centrales nucleares de Alemania, Francia, Italia y España , Europa sería aniquilada estén esas centrales activas o no, la radio actividad que guardan entre sus muros se expandiría por todo el continente y más, o sea serían Chernovil o Fukusima multiplicado por 20. Afectaría a Rusia igualmente. Sus efectos se irían agravando en el tiempo. Eso es muy posible si un misil cae sobre cualquier población europea, es decir si se desata una guerra, en guerra vale todo hasta la locura.
> 
> Eso es una puta locura y lo saben en un bando y otro, encontrarán una solución , yo el único temor que tengo es que China aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid , aproveche la distracción para invadir Taiwan y se líe con un nuevo frente.



De hecho, Francia y Alemania se están mostrando muy conciliadoras.


----------



## Madafaca (27 Ene 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> No creo que gasten una en Madrid, sería un desperdicio, ya está arrasada por los menas.



Los menas sobrevivirán al ataque y posterior invierno nuclear. A partir de un segarro son capaces de sintetizar los principios básicos de la vida, como lípidos, carbohidratos, proteínas, aminoácidos esenciales, etc.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Ene 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Incluso aunque España no fuese atacada, si lo es Francia, ...



Efectivamente. Se acuerdan de lo de Chernóbil, ¿no? Todos los cánceres, deformidades y problemas médicos asociados a la enorme zona afectada por la radioactividad. Pues imaginen eso multiplicado por mucho. Cinco bombas nucleares convencionales en Francia, los vientecitos para acá, a tomar por culo con los problemas médicos. Habría que atiborrarse de yodo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Efectivamente. Se acuerdan de lo de Chernóbil, ¿no? Todos los cánceres, deformidades y problemas médicos asociados a la enorme zona afectada por la radioactividad. Pues imaginen eso multiplicado por mucho. Cinco bombas nucleares convencionales en Francia, los vientecitos para acá, a tomar por culo con los problemas médicos. Habría que atiborrarse de yodo.



Francia, con más de 50 centrales nucleares, ya me dirás.
Efectivamente, como sea atacada, la radiactividad afectaría al resto de Europa.


----------



## Picard (27 Ene 2022)

'Vacunar' con una sustancia para debilitar el sistema inmune de la población.
Lanzar bombas para que mueran muchos, pero morirán muchos más que en condiciones normales porque están debilitados.
Es como cuando pasas el aspirador antes de fregar.

Por supuesto los supervivientes vivirán enfermos y con más miedo que nunca a merced del sistema que les proveerá lo justo y necesario para sobrevivir.

Que me aspen si esto no forma parte todo del mismo plan.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Efectivamente. Se acuerdan de lo de Chernóbil, ¿no? Todos los cánceres, deformidades y problemas médicos asociados a la enorme zona afectada por la radioactividad. Pues imaginen eso multiplicado por mucho. Cinco bombas nucleares convencionales en Francia, los vientecitos para acá, a tomar por culo con los problemas médicos. Habría que atiborrarse de yodo.



A excepción de la tramontana que se encajona por el valle del Ródano hacia el golfo de León y el nordeste peninsular, pocos vientos vienen de Francia gracias a los Pirineos. Los vientos que predominan en nuestro país vienen del Atlantico en el norte y del estrecho o Africa en el sur, una hecatombe atómica en Europa nos dejaría relativamente al margen de nubes radiactivas.

Una de bravas, coño!!!


----------



## Ricohombre (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Haces muy bien en poner Algeciras, al final se trataría de atacar infraestructuras estratégicas (desde una perspectiva militar). Barcelona me parece la mas golosa porque también tiene un buen puerto y esta TOTALMENTE desmilitarizada al igual que Vascongadas (al mas puro estilo Renano, o peor aún); la capacidad de respuesta para salvar esos territorios seria menor por obvios motivos. Madrid es el punto mas lejano para cualquier avión que penetre en la península.


----------



## gromenauer (27 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Efectivamente. Se acuerdan de lo de Chernóbil, ¿no? Todos los cánceres, deformidades y problemas médicos asociados a la enorme zona afectada por la radioactividad. Pues imaginen eso multiplicado por mucho. Cinco bombas nucleares convencionales en Francia, los vientecitos para acá, a tomar por culo con los problemas médicos. Habría que atiborrarse de yodo.



En principio la radioactividad de bombas nucelares es muy intensa, pero de corta durabilidad. Frente accidentes de centrales, poca intensidad, pero de larga durabilidad. En la primera son kg de mineral enriquecido en el segundo, toneladas

Vientos expandirian la radiación, pero habria que ver hasta que punto se expandiria alrededor de la detonación. 

En principio, la radiación por explosion tiene una caida rapida (regla 7:10), pero eso se mide en roetgens, que seria la cantidad de radiación ionizante en el aire.

No estoy seguro, pero quizas estas mas jodido, si explota una bomba a 100 km de tu hogar, que 5 en Francia, por lo anteriormente comentado.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> A excepción de la tramontana que se encajona por el valle del Ródano hacia el golfo de León y el nordeste peninsular, pocos vientos vienen de Francia gracias a los Pirineos. Los vientos que predominan en nuestro país vienen del Atlantico en el norte y del estrecho o Africa en el sur, una hecatombe atómica en Europa nos dejaría relativamente al margen de nubes radiactivas.
> 
> Una de bravas, coño!!!



La radiación nos afectaría en mayor o menor medida, pero nos afectaría. Los Pirineos acaban en dos mares y por ahí puede entrar la ponzoña.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Me la suda cuales sean las vulnerables, lo interesante es saber cuales son las seguras.

Esas aldeas del interior-sur son perfectas.


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ene 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Pues poca idea tienes. Pero no voy a dar objetivos al enemigo.



No vengo a discutir, sino a informar y aportar.
Los que no informais o aportais me dais putisimo asco y os meto al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Ene 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> La radiación nos afectaría en mayor o menor medida, pero nos afectaría. Los Pirineos acaban en dos mares y por ahí puede entrar la ponzoña.



Vascos y catalanes se comerían toda la caca antes que nadie.

"Mes europeus" para lo bueno y lo malo...


----------



## Don Redondón (27 Ene 2022)

no hay ciudad segura, en españa no van a por las ciudades, irían a por las bases yankis de rota y moron, gibraltar, torrejon de ardoz con el bunker de la otan, centrales nucleares y presas, puertos de ferrol, barcelona, valencia y murcia. El pais al guano en un minuto y solo usando un misil balistico de cabeza multiple con 10 ojivas te pules medio pais, con dos el pais entero. cada submarino lleva 8-10. calcula el destrozo

además, no tengo claro que los yankis o los anglos no nos atacaran tambien.


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Ene 2022)

La primera en caer seria Cadiz aunque no la ciudad sino la provincia entera y así se quitan de un plumazo un par de bases yankis y una de la pérfida Albion.


----------



## plakaplaka (27 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> La primera en caer seria Cadiz aunque no la ciudad sino la provincia entera y así se quitan de un plumazo un par de bases yankis y una de la pérfida Albion.



Y al Kichi. No todo van a ser males...


----------



## Don Redondón (27 Ene 2022)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Y al Kichi. No todo van a ser males...



ojo, que ese y la maroma, lo mismo mutan en charozilla y pacokong


----------



## Alan__ (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Imagina que de un pepinazo barren madrid y barcelona valencia y bilbao

que bien quedariamos.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> La primera en caer seria Cadiz aunque no la ciudad sino la provincia entera y así se quitan de un plumazo un par de bases yankis y una de la pérfida Albion.



Veo tambien Gibraltar como objetivo claro, base de submarinos nucleares british. Ahí si que veo un pepinazo gordo o una saturación con armas tácticas. Cuidao a los que vivan en Algeciras o la Línea.


----------



## cabronavirus (27 Ene 2022)

Ninguna, los morenos no se tocan.


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Ene 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Veo tambien Gibraltar como objetivo claro, base de submarinos nucleares british. Ahí si que veo un pepinazo gordo o una saturación con armas tácticas. Cuidao a los que vivan en Algeciras o la Línea.



Por eso he dicho que caerá la provincia entera, ademas no hay que olvidar que por el estrecho pasan la mayoría de barcos que surcan el Mediterráneo.


----------



## Pinchazo (27 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Me la suda cuales sean las vulnerables, lo interesante es saber cuales son las seguras.
> 
> Esas aldeas del interior-sur son perfectas.



Cuanto más alejado del criterio de ataque, más seguro.

Criterio de ataque con intención de causar daños. Gran población.
Criterio de ataque de inutilizar el país. Infraestructuras críticas (de escala nacional).
Criterio de ataque de bloqueo militas. Infraestructuras militares.

En resumen... Para maximizar las probabilidades de estar lejos del ataque, debes alejarte de los lugares que cumplan alguna de esas condiciones.

De todas formas, hay escenarios donde permanecer en Europa es una ratonera. Como señaló otro forero (quizás en otro hilo, no estoy seguro) si en un ataque nuclear les da por tirar una bomba donde hay una central nuclear, y el combustible nuclear se volatiliza, la nube de polvo radioactiva sería catastrófica.

Si cae fuera del rango de acción, existe la posibilidad de que la central inicie el apagado de emergencia y no pase nada grave.
Pero si le cae encima (entiéndase que está en el rango de explosión que volatiliza todo a su alcance)... el nivel de radioactividad no tiene nada que ver con lo que se haya visto hasta ahora. Ni con la radioactividad de la propia bomba. Sería miles de veces peor.

Si hay suerte y no hacen tal cosa (básicamente porque todo el mundo sale dañado de hacer algo así), entonces la radioactividad por los ataques es sólo una tómbola y lo peor se disipa rápidamente. Alejarse de las zonas afectadas e intentar sólo ventilar con aire limpio donde sea que uno se establezca.

Todos los escenarios son jodidos. Mucha gente querrá huir, y los puertos y aeropuertos se llenarán rápidamente de histéricos mientras que lo más probable es que ni salgan apenas aviones ni barcos. No hay radares funcionales, ni repostaje potencial. Te vas con lo que tienes, y si llegas al destino te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes. Lo que logre salir, no va a regresar.

Aunque quedarse aquí es una ratonera, probablemente huir sea impracticable.

Todos los escenarios tienen una gran probabilidad de mortandad. En mi opinión, la mejor de las posibilidades son lugares donde se pueden cultivar alimentos, pero no solos, sino donde ya haya gente establecida y tengas contacto con gente que puede tenderte una mano.

Porque donde hay alimento, hay la posibilidad de sobrevivir sin saquear. Todos los demás sitios se convertirían rápidamente en un juego de supervivencia.
El suministro no se sabe cuanto tiempo puede pasar para recuperarse. Si son años, se puede considerar perdido. La mortandad masiva llegará mucho antes. Por tanto hay que considerar que los lugares a cultivar tendrán que ser manualmente.
Las zonas de huertas son la mejor opción.
A ser posible, que requieran el mínimo aporte tecnológico. Una huerta valenciana que requiere un suministro de agua que va a interrumpirse en ese escenario, simplemente no es viable.

Si tienes suerte, puedes pasar a formar parte de la mano de obra productiva del sistema post-nuclear que puede vivir de lo que produce. El resto, a jugar a matarse los unos a los otros para robarse la comida.
Así, hasta que todos puedan vivir de lo que se pueda producir de nuevo.

Los escenarios cambian rápidamente si el suministro puede recuperarse rápido. Pero preparándose para el peor escenario, es mejor acudir a esos lugares.

Claro que muchos van a tener la misma idea, y los lugareños rápidamente van a mandar a freír espárragos a los nuevos refugiados.
Es un escenario, jodido, jodido, jodido.


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Ene 2022)

Habra que estar al tanto de los movimientos migratorios de rusos que habiten en España.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.



Eso es lo que salvó a Hiroshima.


----------



## octopodiforme (27 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> además, no tengo claro que los yankis o los anglos no nos atacaran tambien.



¿Qué sentido tendría eso?


----------



## latumbadehuma (27 Ene 2022)

Las mejores zonas son aquellas donde tienen los vientos predominantes desde el mar. 

En Andalucía te puede soplar este y oeste. 

El mejor sitio para evitar la radiación, finisterre. 

Es complicado allí que soplen vientos de tierra.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Ene 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Cuanto más alejado del criterio de ataque, más seguro.
> 
> Criterio de ataque con intención de causar daños. Gran población.
> Criterio de ataque de inutilizar el país. Infraestructuras críticas (de escala nacional).
> ...



No solo es estar lejos de esos objetivos.

Tb es estar en sitios donde sea facil la vida con suministros interrumpidos.

En el norte de España es imposible vivir sin calefaccion en invierno, en el sur sí se puede.

Luego sobre objetivos militares, habría que distinguir entre los objetivos militares españoles y los objetivos militares de EEUU en España, estos ultimos serían la primera diana nuclear en recibir cien bombazos (Rota y Morón, es decir Cadiz y Sevilla)


----------



## Don Redondón (27 Ene 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tendría eso?



no semos de fiá, y además, no aguantan a pedro, solo por eso, yo siendo creepybiden mandaria uno a pedrito


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No solo es estar lejos de esos objetivos.
> 
> Tb es estar en sitios donde sea facil la vida con suministros interrumpidos.
> 
> ...



Ah no? Claro por eso nuestros ancestros murieron cienes y cienes de veces. Hace mucho que se invento el fuego.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Ah no? Claro por eso nuestros ancestros murieron cienes y cienes de veces. Hace mucho que se invento el fuego.



Los ancestros vivirian sí o sí en casas con chimenea y fuego.

Pero hoy en día la mayoría de pisos en ciudades dependen de la calefacción.


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Ene 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> no hay ciudad segura, en españa no van a por las ciudades, irían a por las bases yankis de rota y moron, gibraltar, torrejon de ardoz con el bunker de la otan, centrales nucleares y presas, puertos de ferrol, barcelona, valencia y murcia. El pais al guano en un minuto y solo usando un misil balistico de cabeza multiple con 10 ojivas te pules medio pais, con dos el pais entero. cada submarino lleva 8-10. calcula el destrozo
> 
> *además, no tengo claro que los yankis o los anglos no nos atacaran tambien*.



A mi no me cabe ninguna duda, aunque no lo harían ellos directamente, mandarían a sus perros marroquíes.


----------



## Pinchazo (27 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> En el norte de España es imposible vivir sin calefacción en invierno, en el sur sí.



Claro que es posible. No es que se hayan habitado recientemente.
Pero estando preparado, claro.
En principio necesitas una buena casa y mucha ropa.
Idealmente con algo de calefacción (la clásica cocina a leña vale).

Y a falta de eso, compartir la cama. No, no me refiero al sexo. Dormir con otras personas, por incómodo que sea, puede suponer la diferencia entre dormir caliente o congelarte.

Por eso digo también lo de vivir con gente del lugar. Lanzarte a cualquier lugar sin conocerlo es apostar por el fracaso.
El tema del frío para uno mismo es uno de los fáciles. Lo complicado es cultivar con éxito, pues comemos MUCHO y hablamos de cultivar nuestra comida. Hay que conocer la comida de temporada, disponer de un modelo sostenible (usar tus propias semillas), etc. etc.

Si no conoces eso de antemano, te vas a morir de hambre antes de aprender.
O lo sabes de antemano, o vives con quien sepa y aprendes sobre la marcha.


----------



## Lubinillo (27 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Los ancestros vivirian sí o sí en casas con chimenea y fuego.
> 
> Pero hoy en día la mayoría de pisos en ciudades dependen de la calefacción.



Pues hacemos fuego en una olla metalica o de barro, bidon metalico, etc


----------



## Azarias (27 Ene 2022)

JAEN, NI POLLAS


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.



Yo creo que las ciudades no corren peligro.
En todo caso los rusos atacarían con misiles las bases militares y los centros de toma de decisión. 
No creo que busquen masacrar poblaciones.
ADEMÁS Putin ya dejó muy claro, que si Rusia era atacada, los misiles rusos caerían sobre USA, no sobre Europa. Porque es USA la que está detrás del hostigamiento a Rusia.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Ene 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Claro que es posible. No es que se hayan habitado recientemente.
> Pero estando preparado, claro.
> En principio necesitas una buena casa y mucha ropa.
> Idealmente con algo de calefacción (la clásica cocina a leña vale).
> ...



Comprar comida enlatada para 2-3 años e ir reponiendo/gastando no es tan dificil.

A partir de 2-3 años no creo que siguiera la sociedad sin ser restaurada.

Sobre el frio, en casas con chimenea no es un problema claro, en un piso sí lo es.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



A Rusia le sobran megatones, tienen 6000 cabezas nucleares. No se van a privar de follarse ciudades costeras por ahorrar en misiles.


----------



## BHAN83 (27 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Pues hacemos fuego en una olla metalica o de barro, bidon metalico, etc



Peligroso, y en el sur no hace falta nada de eso.

En el sur ni en los días más fríos del invierno es un problema de vida o muerte, te abrigas mas en casa y listo.


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A Rusia le sobran megatones, tienen 6000 cabezas nucleares. No se van a privar de follarse ciudades costeras por ahorrar en misiles.



Para darle una ostia de aviso al tonto del recreo no llevas un bate de aluminio y una semiautomatica con 7 cargadores con intencion de vaciarlos durante 20 minutos deleitandote en el charquito palpitante que deje su cadaver, le das una galleta en la boca y pista.


----------



## pagesitocachas (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Entre la masonada criminal socialista que nos va a meter en una guerra, y nuestro magnífico presidente psicópata, España es sin duda blanco del enemigo.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de ciudades como Cádiz, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, Algeciras o Valencia.




YO,YO,YO y los demas que?
Por mi como si te quieres ir a tomar por el culo o follarte a la criada, ¿ de verdad crees que viviendo en lleida capital con estar en el huerto plantando patatas a un kilometro mas menos la radiacion de una bomba termonuclear de un puñado kilotrones me va respetar.?
De verdad niño ve tomate el cola cao y estudia para ser algun dia un hombre de provecho y poco mas.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Ene 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Para nada de acuerdo. Yo pondría ciudades como secundarios, pero primero objetivos militares e *industria pesada* y solo como último recurso si todo se reduce a vivir o morir pondría ciudades.




que industria pesada ? 
estamos hablando de HEZPAÑA.


----------



## alexforum (27 Ene 2022)

Si nos tiran unas nuke en Algeciras o el campo de Gibraltar la verdad que nos hacen un favor.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A Rusia le sobran megatones, tienen 6000 cabezas nucleares. No se van a privar de follarse ciudades costeras por ahorrar en misiles.




¡Joder!


----------



## Agilipollado (27 Ene 2022)

Un par de bombas potentillas en Madrid y Barcelona y España está jodida para años... cosas de concentrarlo todo en dos ciudades.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

OFERTA: vendo latún de 100g peso escurrido con caducidad en 2024 a cambio de virgo de doncella.







Iros acostumbrando


----------



## plakaplaka (27 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Peligroso, y en el sur no hace falta nada de eso.
> 
> En el sur ni en los días más fríos del invierno es un problema de vida o muerte, te abrigas mas en casa y listo.



Eso es una generalización equivocada. Las temperaturas bajan más en zonas interiores del sur (sin necesidad de ser muy interiores) que en las costeras del norte.


----------



## Saco de papas (27 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> La primera en caer seria Cadiz aunque no la ciudad sino la provincia entera y así se quitan de un plumazo un par de bases yankis y una de la pérfida Albion.



No estaría mal limpiar esa zona de mugrosos.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

Buen aporte, acabo de confirmar que si un Topol de 800 kilotones cae en Cabañas de la Sagra la comarca desaparece por completo y Parla queda gravemente afectada. La guerra tiene tambien algunas cosas buenas.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No estaría mal limpiar esa zona de mugrosos.



A Cadiz que tiene Rota y Gibraltar le van a dar una ración de misiles de persona mayor.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Ene 2022)

Cualquiera que tenga un aeropuerto con una pista lo suficientemente grande para que operen bombarderos estratégicos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Ene 2022)

Picard dijo:


> 'Vacunar' con una sustancia para debilitar el sistema inmune de la población.
> Lanzar bombas para que mueran muchos, pero morirán muchos más que en condiciones normales porque están debilitados.
> Es como cuando pasas el aspirador antes de fregar.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que más bien se trata de atemorizar a la población, aislarla, hacerla recelosa la una de la otra, ...


----------



## bsnas (27 Ene 2022)

Pepinazo en el aeropuerto de Manises en Valencia? Hay un complejo lleno de radares gordos relativamente nuevo justo al lado, se ven desde la autopista que viene de Madrid, lo que no se es si es algo de OTAN o de ONU, en cualquier caso... vaporicese!!!


----------



## LordEntrophy (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Para darle una ostia de aviso al tonto del recreo no llevas un bate de aluminio y una semiautomatica con 7 cargadores con intencion de vaciarlos durante 20 minutos deleitandote en el charquito palpitante que deje su cadaver, le das una galleta en la boca y pista.



La verdad es que lo veo venir... Al final la desescalada llegará porque a nadie le interesa la escalada nuke (para esto está la MAD), y se quedará en sanciones y contrasanciones y quizás apoyo ruso o anexión a los levantiscos ucranianos del este si hacen un referéndum de independencia como cuando lo de Crimea.

¿Y adivináis qué país se verá afectado otra vez por las restricciones rusas a la importación de productos agroalimentarios? Y doblando la apuesta, sanciones norteamericanas a los países que exporten algo a Rusia, doble combo a nuestros productos.

Lo dicho, somos el tonto del recreo que repite y hace seguidismo al chulo del cole y por tanto todos desprecian.


----------



## Morototeo (27 Ene 2022)

bases del ejercito.., sobre todo Zaragoza, Valladolid, Murcia, sevilla, Madrid etc, etc..


----------



## euromelon (27 Ene 2022)

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha 

Me han dicho que Elda sería su primer objetivo . Putin tiene miedo a @eL PERRO


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (27 Ene 2022)

La bomba atómica no se tiró en Tokio sino en 2 ciudades Hiroshi de mierda. Lo mismo pasará aquí.

Yo voto por Zaragoza que tiene base militar o no sé qué huevos. O por Granada.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Teuro (27 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Buen aporte, acabo de confirmar que si un Topol de 800 kilotones cae en Cabañas de la Sagra la comarca desaparece por completo y Parla queda gravemente afectada. La guerra tiene tambien algunas cosas buenas.



Si no fuera porque los misiles balísticos intercontinentales son multicabeza. Estallarían varios Topol "dispersados".


----------



## Pinchazo (27 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> ¿Y adivináis qué país se verá afectado otra vez por las restricciones rusas a la importación de productos agroalimentarios? Y doblando la apuesta, sanciones norteamericanas a los países que exporten algo a Rusia, doble combo a nuestros productos.



Más que país, es Europa entera.

Este conflicto, salvo escalada donde perdemos todos, sólo beneficia a EEUU.

A Rusia le conviene, en un escenario de paz, comerciar con Europa. Europa tiene una economía mucho más potente y desarrollada, y a pesar de la desindustrialización por llevar demasiado a China, aún conserva suficiente para comerciar. Además de los futuribles suministros, como alimentos y energía renovable.

El comercio es mucho más rentable para ambas partes que la disputa.

Por otro lado, sin el gas ruso, vamos a pagar mucho más caro, y lo que es peor, se lo vamos a pagar a EEUU, que es el mismo que está provocando esta situación.


----------



## Biluao (27 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser positivos. Si tiran una bomba nuclear en Barcelona, tal vez, algún día, acabe siendo habitable.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (27 Ene 2022)

Si además prometéis liquidar a todos los menas, amegos y bandas latinas violadores de niñas y ancianas, me bajo desde Suiza armado hasta los dientes.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (27 Ene 2022)

Lukytrike dijo:


> Si atacan las bases y nos dejan sin aviones ni barcos, al dia siguiente Marruecos está invadiendo Ceuta y Melilla, y posiblemente Canarias. Sin superioridad aérea y naval somos presa fácil para ellos.
> 
> Me gustaría pensar que el entusiasmo de Sánchez de ponerse en primera línea sea porque ha negociado con EEUU protección ante Marruecos, o contención de los moros. Pero creo que es mucho suponer.



Ese subnormal no negocia ni cuando el Begoño decide darle por el culo. Es un egolatra narcisista con cerebro de mosquito.


----------



## Ojoplático (27 Ene 2022)

Según la experiencia del pasado, los americanos tiraron nucleares en 2 poblaciones pequeñas, para dar aviso a Japón del daño que podrían hacer. La china le tocó a Hiroshima y Nagasaki, no a Tokio o Kioto.

Siguiendo esta premisa, el objetivo en España serían poblaciones de tamaño medio, posiblemente en Castilla. Una nuke en Cuenca, cercenaría la conexión entre Madrid-Valencia, o una nuke en Valladolid idem entre Madrid-norte de España.

Zaragoza sería catastrófico para romper comunicaciones entre Madrid-Barcelona.

Mi opinión es que la primera nuke sería de aviso y con controlado daño a la población. En cualquier caso, un horror, y mejor no pensarlo.


----------



## At4008 (27 Ene 2022)

Voy a mandar un informe a los rusos avisándoles de que la OTAN tiene en España 2 bases secretas con potencial para destruir toda Rusia. Una en Parla y la otra en Villaverde.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Ene 2022)

Los lugares que recibirían la primera oleada del ataque nuclear serían básicamente estos:


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Ene 2022)

Añadiendo Gibraltar, Rota, Cartagena y El Ferrol.


----------



## Aurkitu (27 Ene 2022)

Las grandes ciudades serían los últimos objetivos; _botón_ del juicio final. Y llegados a ese caso ya da igual dónde te encuentres. Bueno quizás en las galápagos.









¿Islas Galápagos, una base militar norteamericana? - LAPALABRABIERTA


En un encuentro con la prensa el ministro de Defensa de Ecuador, Oswaldo Jarrín, habló de la posibilidad de que se utilicen las Islas Galápagos para que operen aviones estadounidenses Orión P3 y Awaks, en una supuesta lucha contra el narcotráfico. El secretario de Estado dijo que las islas...




www.lapalabrabierta.com


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (27 Ene 2022)

En la Sagra estarás a salvo


----------



## biba ecuador (27 Ene 2022)

Sodomadrid: Lavapiés. Chueca. Sede de los diPUTAdos. Villaconejos 

Warracelona: Rambla. Limpieza a full se subseres


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (27 Ene 2022)

Los rusos pueden detonar una "Nuke" en mitad de los Monegros o en la Siberia Extremeña para advertir. Toda Europa se acojona.


----------



## EGO (27 Ene 2022)

En la costa Blanca esta la mafia rusa y otro monton de rusos que no son mafiosos.

Los alicantinos sobreviviremos a los petardos nucelares del uncle Putin.


----------



## S4ng (27 Ene 2022)

Ya le pongo banda sonora al hilo que como se complique la cosa vamos a tener un "evento del juego de la vida" para escribir un buen libro.


----------



## Burboom (27 Ene 2022)

Que empiecen por ajuria enea, continúen por los batzokis y terminen la fiesta en Moncloa y el Congreso de los Diputados….y por supuesto que no se olviden de volar paris por los aires.


----------



## Rilakkuma (27 Ene 2022)

Si cae una bomba en Elda se queda igual. 

De todas formas en Alicante, y sobretodo Altea, ya os aseguro que es imposible.


----------



## Padre_Karras (27 Ene 2022)

Barcelona no será bombardeada. Tiene más posibilidades Madrid o Zaragoza. Rota será el primer objetivo, así que Cádiz y Algeciras serían zona no-gone.


----------



## antiglobalista (27 Ene 2022)

donde haya mas moros y negros


----------



## TNTcl (27 Ene 2022)

El Sánchez Pizjuan.


----------



## antiglobalista (27 Ene 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Han llenado Bilbao de moros y ahora van a tirar una nuke,si,claro....




bilbao la pueden tomar solo mandando 500 hooligans como la ciudad moritanegrita de marsella en la euro



no necesitan ni bombas ni militares


----------



## Yomimo (27 Ene 2022)

Lo siento por algún retrasado mental qué quiere una guerra total pero no la va haber y menos atómica, afortunadamente.


----------



## antiglobalista (27 Ene 2022)

TNTcl dijo:


> El Sánchez Pizjuan.





casi escupo el cafe jajajajaj 


y soy sevillista jajajaja


----------



## Gorkako (27 Ene 2022)

De volar la primera torrejón... pero al final es una cuestión logística no te vas al culo de eudopa a por unos don nadie... necesitas recursos para peces más gordos (Francia/UK)


----------



## el ejpertoc (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## medion_no (27 Ene 2022)

Cuenca sera la nueva hiroshima.


----------



## asiqué (27 Ene 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Han llenado Bilbao de moros y ahora van a tirar una nuke,si,claro....



ojala! y eso que vivo en Bilbao.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Creo que mejor no discriminar a nadie, vamos a escribirle a Putin y que arrase eJpaña por parejo sin favoritismo ninguno, de norte a sur y de este a oeste, que no escape ni Dios.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (27 Ene 2022)

los usa necesitan una guerra fuera de sus fronteras para debilitar a sus competidores economicos (europa) y a su competidor militar (rusia). Francia, Alemania y demas paises lo ven venir y negocian por su cuenta de espaldas a la otan. Si todo sale bien llegaran a un acuerdo no escrito de no meter misiles en ucrania y todo volvera a su orden natural, o eso espero.....


----------



## B. Golani (27 Ene 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Han llenado Bilbao de moros y ahora van a tirar una nuke,si,claro....



moros y gitanos paguiteros


----------



## Registrador (27 Ene 2022)

Rota +


----------



## Felson (27 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Una ciduad costera no va a ser el objetivo porque la mitad de la explosion quedaria en el mar, sin destruir ni dañar nada. Eso es una perdida.
> Los puntos estrategicos son Madrid y Barcelona, solo esos dos, por su cantidad de gente para hacer daño, infraestructuras y concentracion de poderosos.
> Por pura estadistica, estos 2 objetivos forman el 80% de "puntos nukeables".



Nunca se sabe. Mira Hiroshima y Nagasaki, cuando lo normal (a priori por población, industria, etc.), hubiera sido Tokyo, Yokohama, Osaka, Nagoya... Para llegar a Madrid tiene que cruzar media península, con el riesgo que eso siempre supone (se dispare desde donde se dispare), mientras que blancos más cercanos a la costa serían más sencillos de alcanzar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ene 2022)

Resumiendo, la vieja estrategia rusa es…
…debido al gran tamaño de los ejércitos modernos, la única forma de lograr la victoria es mediante una serie de ofensivas, cada una seguida de una rápida explotación de la *retaguardia* enemiga, seguida de otro ataque antes de que se reorganice el defensor defensor.

En la época moderna eso significa misiles a todas las zonas de retaguardia de la OTAN…donde curiosamente estamos nosotros. Abrir el paraguas y a cantar bajo la lluvia de misiles rusos…

Yo ya tengo la canción que cantaba en los campamentos de la OJE, los tres alpinos que volvían de la guerra…


----------



## Setapéfranses (27 Ene 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Ezquioga 1931-1934 – La Divina Voluntad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ilustra un poco más porfa.

*declaraciones de los videntes de Ezquioga.? *Lo que dice de españa que los rusos ""están en pacto"" *¿con quién? Estaban fingiendo. Que todo no acaba ahí. ¡Oh, que gordo es eso! ////En Canarias. ¡Qué horror!*

Dice que hay "pacto" así que puede ser algún país cercano ¿Francia y maruicos? EN uno de los videos que yo ví hace tiempo, me sorprendió que hablaba de Francia como travestista o no sé que palabra era (cambiaba de bando). Pongo el video pero no recuerdo si era este.
Tampoco hay que se muy listo,, maruicos se está rearmando y francia... tiene bombitas. De todos modos cualquier país con aviones llega a españa rápido.


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Ene 2022)

España no es objetivo militar, salvo Gibraltar.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Nunca se sabe. Mira Hiroshima y Nagasaki, cuando lo normal (a priori por población, industria, etc.), hubiera sido Tokyo, Yokohama, Osaka, Nagoya... Para llegar a Madrid tiene que cruzar media península, con el riesgo que eso siempre supone (se dispare desde donde se dispare), mientras que blancos más cercanos a la costa serían más sencillos de alcanzar.



Hiroshima y Nagasaki nunca fueron bombardeadas para poder ver el efecto de las armas nucleares.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> España no es objetivo militar, salvo Gibraltar.



El estado mayor ruso no piensa lo mismo…algunos parecen el estado mayor alemán en Barbarrosa…









La guerra fría con bombarderos rusos llega esta vez hasta Bilbao


Dos portamisiles recorren la costa europea hasta Bizkaia en una demostración de fuerza




elpais.com


----------



## River in the street (27 Ene 2022)

Dejaos de haceros pajas mentales, valemos menos que la mierda y vladimiro no va a desperdiciar ningún pepino para matar a miles de subnormales bozaleros y vacuñados que viven en este pais cuando ya son muertos en vida


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Ene 2022)

No vamos a ver un armagedon atómico.
Las potencias quieren esclavos, no un invierno nuclear.


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El estado mayor ruso no piensa lo mismo…algunos parecen el estado mayor alemán en Barbarrosa…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tendrá que ver , soplando NW , si quieres bombardear las bases de misiles nucleares de Francia lo más lógico es lanzar misiles desde el Cantábrico,

además saben que en Bilbao se come bien y pueden apearse a picar algo XD


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Que tendrá que ver , soplando NW , si quieres bombardear las bases de misiles nucleares de Francia lo más lógico es lanzar misiles desde el Cantábrico,
> 
> además saben que en Bilbao se come bien y pueden apearse a picar algo XD



Simplemente marcaron los objetivos en Bilbao…te veo verde en estos menesteres…

La refinería en Muskiz-Zierbana es un objetivo estratégico…sería uno de los lugares en ser atacados en primer lugar

No te cobro por el dato…


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Simplemente marcaron los objetivos en Bilbao…te veo verde en estos menesteres…
> 
> La refinería en Zierbana es un objetivo estratégico…



Objetivo cruces y Leioa , que dan unos pinchos a 1€ que te cagas....

Ahora en serio:

A eso me refería joer, pero los objetivos no son españoles, son franceses e ingleses, España no es rival ni político ni militar, más bien aliados morales, el pueblo Ruso quiere a los españoles, hablo con conocimiento pues tengo una hija con una rusa, tan solo los submarinos que hay en Gibraltar serían atacados en un conflicto nuclear.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (27 Ene 2022)

Rota, Moron, Torrejon de Ardoz, Figueruelas y Madrid.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Objetivo cruces y Leioa , que dan unos pinchos a 1€ que te cagas....
> 
> Ahora en serio:
> 
> A eso me refería joer, pero los objetivos no son españoles, son franceses e ingleses, España no es rival ni político ni militar, más bien aliados morales, el pueblo Ruso quiere a los españoles, hablo con conocimiento pues tengo una hija con una rusa, tan solo los submarinos que hay en Gibraltar serían atacados en un conflicto nuclear.



La refinería la vuelan si o si…en los primeros minutos. No te equivoques.


----------



## uberales (27 Ene 2022)

River in the street dijo:


> Dejaos de haceros pajas mentales, valemos menos que la mierda y vladimiro no va a desperdiciar ningún pepino para matar a miles de subnormales bozaleros y vacuñados que viven en este pais cuando ya son muertos en vida



Quizá el único país del mundo que controla un estrecho importantísimo por los dos lados y además controla una ruta que une tres continentes con las Canarias. Sí, no valemos nada, pero nada de nada...


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Ene 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La refinería la vuelan si o si…en los primeros minutos. No te equivoques.



No lo creo, no hay tanta munición y los objetivos serían las bases de misiles intercontinentales, después los generadores del canal y si les sobra una bala seguramente sería para las plataformas petroleras del mar del Norte.

Primero evitar ataque masivo y luego cortar suministros, la guerra siempre la ganó el que más suministros ha tenido.


----------



## BilloGatos (27 Ene 2022)

Tranquilos, se lanzan contramedidas desde los molinos de la Mancha...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ene 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> No lo creo, no hay tanta munición y los objetivos serían las bases de misiles intercontinentales, después los generadores del canal y si les sobra una bala seguramente sería para las plataformas petroleras del mar del Norte.
> 
> Primero evitar ataque masivo y luego cortar suministros, la guerra siempre la ganó el que más suministros ha tenido.



Je,je,je…el Arsenal ruso es como los T34 en la Segunda Guerra Mundial…mucho más de lo que occidente piensa…

Ahora toca ver que juguete tienen como el T34 desconocido en occidente…


----------



## River in the street (27 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Quizá el único país del mundo que controla un estrecho importantísimo por los dos lados y además controla una ruta que une tres continentes con las Canarias. Sí, no valemos nada, pero nada de nada...



Controlamos una puta mierda el estrecho

Controlamos tanto que ha tenido que ir tu presidente del desgobierno a actuar como el mas faldero y rata arrastrada a mandar mierdatropas para agradar a los gringos para, a ver si es posible, nos echen una mano con los moros ya que no tenemos huevos para arreglarlo nosotros mismo.

Vamos, una potencia mundial


----------



## gromenauer (27 Ene 2022)

La zona costera de la Tractoria norteña también a petar de rusos.

Lo jodido es si caen nukes en el sur de Francia, nos comeremos to la radiacion por la puta tramuntana.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Sinclair (28 Ene 2022)

Rusia tiene mas de 4000 nukes activos, yo diria que practicamente todas las capitales de España se llevarian su racion


----------



## Elvensen (28 Ene 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Nunca se sabe. Mira Hiroshima y Nagasaki, cuando lo normal (a priori por población, industria, etc.), hubiera sido Tokyo, Yokohama, Osaka, Nagoya... Para llegar a Madrid tiene que cruzar media península, con el riesgo que eso siempre supone (se dispare desde donde se dispare), mientras que blancos más cercanos a la costa serían más sencillos de alcanzar.



No tengo ni idea de por que se eligieron esas dos ciudades, pero tengo una suposicion para poder argumentarte por que se hizo sobre ellas y no sobre la capital.
En aquel momento, la movilidad de los aviones era la que era, combustible insuficiente como para un viaje tan largo con esa carga, espacio aereo controlado cuanto mas al interior de japon, pudiendo derribar el avion y que la bomba cayese de forma random en alguna montaña, guerra declarada que hace que la invasion de una ciudad o pais es casi inminente y volar la capital por los aires seria una perdida para el invasor si gana la guerra.
Como ves, creo que son bastantes las razones por las que en aquel momento se hizo esa decision, y que compararlo con las condiciones y tecnologia de hoy en dia, ninguna de ellas tiene sentido.


----------



## Karamba (28 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Vandellos.



Eso sería doble combo. No valen trampas.


----------



## skan (28 Ene 2022)

Si hubiera una guerra nuclear acabaríamos muriendo todos.


----------



## Zhukov (28 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> No tengo ni idea de por que se eligieron esas dos ciudades, pero tengo una suposicion para poder argumentarte por que se hizo sobre ellas y no sobre la capital.



Porque sencillamente ya no quedaban ciudades intactas que bombardear. Los bombardeos con bombas incendiarias y napalm mataron a más gente en Tokyo o Nagoya que las bombas atómicas. Por eso se reservaron ese par de objetivos secundarios que aún no habían sido bombardeados para poder estudiar los efectos de la bomba. Había un par más de ciudades en la lista, Kyoto la capital cultural se salvó de milagro cuando alguien se dio cuenta de su significado y presionó para que se borrara, y según recuerdo en uno de los ataques otra ciudad designada como objetivo se salvó porque el cielo estaba nublad.


----------

